# Rod Blanks



## BLK fisher (Jun 22, 2009)

I am looking for a rod blank that is extremely light. I use St. Croixs now but I think I want lighter. Maybe a Shimano Cumara or Crucial. Using it for Jigs and Plastics. Anyone have any idea who makes the lighest blanks. Thank you.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 22, 2009)

I held one of Shamoo's rods that was extremely light. I think it was a Powell?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kistler Helium LTA is the lightest I've ever used... I think their Helium LTA 2 is even lighter...

I think there is some rod with the word "Rainbow" in it... but I can't remember what it is. Brine has one though, so he might be able to lend some advice on that.

I've used Loomis, Powell Max (light, but not as much as Kistler LTA), and a ton of others... but for weight and sensitivity, you can't be a Kistler


----------



## Mattman (Jun 23, 2009)

In today's *blanks*... The Legend Elite and the GLX are the two lightest blanks available. I weigh all my incoming blanks and record their wieights, measured actions and weight needed to deflect the blank. The LE's and GLX's are the lightest blanks out there and they also have the highest power to weight ratios. They are all carbon construction without any glass in the main fiber or scrim fiber.

IMX, Legend Tournament, RX8+, and XMG blanks are in the next tier of being light. The IMX and RX8+ are of all carbon construction. The LT and XMG do have a very light fiberglass scrim fiber in them. Light enough that they can still put up numbers like an all carbon blank.

Kistler blanks...at least the last time I built on one for a pro staffer...are supplied by Rainshadow and are not even at the RX8+ level. More in the RX7 level. They are mid level blanks at best.

Shimano blanks are not available.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mattman said:


> In today's *blanks* Kistler blanks...at least the last time I built on one for a pro staffer...are supplied by Rainshadow and are not even at the RX8+ level. More in the RX7 level. They are mid level blanks at best.



I'm glad we have someone here who knows this stuff! And rainshadow was the name I was trying to remember when i said rainbow above

I might have to look into those Legend blanks... Bassboy1 has a legend spinning rod and it is really light and sensitive - but I'm not a spinning rod fanatic

Thanks matt!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 23, 2009)

I've never used any of the brands mentioned above, but my Carrot Stix (6'7" LTX spinning rod) is pretty darn light and sensitive.


----------



## Brine (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep. The blank came from Batson enterprises. RX8 Rainshadow. 

https://www.batsonenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=129&Itemid=186

I like to fish a split shot trickworm, and using this blank with a spinning reel and 8lb floro, I can feel when a blade of grass the size of a match stick is stuck to the worm. It's a great blank.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2009)

My Legend Elite is amazing light and even more amazingly strong. It looks like an UL trout rod yet I have hauled in some really large (6 lb plus) bass with it as well as a few crazed channel cats that pull like you would not believe. Whipped them all with my 6' ML Fast spinning rod


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I am still up in the air on what to do. I have a guy who told me if I tell him which blank I want he will build me a rod.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 24, 2009)

If money is no object and light and sensitive is what you want than the G.Loomis GLX is it, no question.


----------



## Mattman (Jun 25, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I am still up in the air on what to do. I have a guy who told me if I tell him which blank I want he will build me a rod.



Just remember...a light blank is only one little piece of the equation.

If you get a really light blank for the performance but then put some low end heavy guides on the rod, you've just defeated the whole reason you got the light blank. With the weight of the guides cantilevered out in front of you like that, excess weight is magnified. It makes the rod feel heavier and there is more mass to drown vibration as it heads to your hand.


----------

